# Help ID this truss frame



## velo-vecchio (Dec 1, 2013)

First post on the CABE. Normally I'm on the highwheel, so time to fastforward into the teens and 20s. Pics are at www.twitter.com/vintagevelo - since it was covered over in fire engine red, many clues have likely been hidden. I've only been able to find a number stamped on the fork tube: 1305.

The headset had rather small bearings (in comparison to a 1903 track frame I have which uses much larger ball bearings).
There is no badge but there are two horizontal holes and two vertical nipples (remnants of rivets? roundhead)
One-piece crank with 60 (or is that 09) stamped in the middle.
Triple-plated fork crown.
Bracing welded into bottom of fork.

http://www.twitter.com/vintagevelo

Thanks in advance.
Ken
1886 53 in. highwheel
1891 Columbia Light Roadster
1903 L.W. Pipher Champion


----------



## Iverider (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey Ken! Glad you found your way to the site. It'll help if you can actually post pics here!


----------



## velo-vecchio (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## velo-vecchio (Dec 4, 2013)

Does anyone have any thoughts on this?
Also is there a truss frame source online? I've not been successful in finding anything (other than IJ stuff).


----------



## Iverider (Dec 4, 2013)

Did you get a shot of the rear dropouts? That could help ID!


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi Vintagevelo, welcome to the cabe, but just FYI we already have a member with a user ID Vintage Velo, It might be a good idea to pick a new ID before you get too established on here to prevent confusion.


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 4, 2013)

Looking at that chainring, perhaps its a Red Wing? I'm not sure if it had a truss fork, but it's badge looks very similar to an IJ? Scroll down the Ebay posting for more info on the bike.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1917-RED-WING-ARCH-BAR-Columbia-Mens-Truss-Frame-WW1-Bicycle-Antique-Vintage-/360805645761?pt=UK_Collectables_Militaria_LE&hash=item5401b13dc1


----------



## velo-vecchio (Dec 4, 2013)

incidentally, I should mention the area where badge was has two holes horizontal position) and two nipples (don't think they're remnants of rivets) in the vertical position.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 4, 2013)

If you look inside the headtube you might see the terminating end of the rivet/nipple. Although the redwing pictured above in the ebay ad has a decal, I've seen the bikes with a badge as well. Redwing was made by Westfield as were Pope and Columbia bikes. I think it's a safe bet that you have  a Westfield bike! Being a Westfield, you can pretty much badge it as you wish. If you found a Redwing Badge that would look really cool!

This one is rad!




Here's a photo of a Pope (taken from http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/patent-wars/truss-tube-v-arch-bar/)


----------



## Iverider (Dec 4, 2013)

The fork on this bike looks very similar to what you have although the ends aren't welded or brazed to the fork tips. Could have been done later by the owner of the bike.

You might contact Mr. Columbia on here. He will be able to help!

This photo was taken from his site 


www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 4, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> Although the redwing pictured above in the ebay ad has a decal, I've seen the bikes with a badge as well.




The badge is shown in the eBay ad...see, Colin after all that energy and effort in compiling an informative ad, not everyone's will read it *Scroll down the Ebay posting for more info on the bike.*


----------



## velo-vecchio (Dec 4, 2013)

Damn, tough love around here. Anyway, that link you posted Brian looks very similar minus the front fork and it could very well be the fork was swapped out. I'm going to ask the UK guy for closeup pics and even dimensions to compare. Thanks.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 4, 2013)

Carlton's just keepin' us honest!



vintagevelo said:


> Damn, tough love around here. Anyway, that link you posted Brian looks very similar minus the front fork and it could very well be the fork was swapped out. I'm going to ask the UK guy for closeup pics and even dimensions to compare. Thanks.


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 4, 2013)

vintagevelo said:


> Damn, tough love around here. Anyway, that link you posted Brian looks very similar minus the front fork and it could very well be the fork was swapped out. I'm going to ask the UK guy for closeup pics and even dimensions to compare. Thanks.




I said it with love (see the smily face?). Anyway, Colin (the UK guy)  is a great member, really helpful and informative! If you really want someone to ID your bike...then post pics of the profile of your bike, close ups of the drop outs, and close up pics of the bottom arch bar where it meets the seat post and the head tube?


----------



## velo-vecchio (Dec 4, 2013)

I thought it was a poop-eatin' grin! lol ... thanks for the advice, fordsnake. I took more pics and even stumbled upon a serial number on drive side of top tube where it mates with the headtube. I can make out a four-digit serial no. 17A7

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BasOW5-CUAAlk12.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BasOKkxCYAAT6K8.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BasNxRKCAAACTVg.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BasN_BoCQAAk8O_.jpg

Also notice the nipples and hole orientation (yeah, you know you like it) - at first I was excited to see pics of the Red Wing badget because it had potential to be the same orientation, but am thinking not now that I've studied both my frame and the pics online.


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 4, 2013)

Now you're off to a good start...I'm sure what you've found will provoke others to help? Here's another possibility...perhaps a Hawthorne? It has the same dropouts and badge hole orientation?


----------



## Iverider (Dec 4, 2013)

Man those illustrations ALWAYS look good!

The Redwing I posted earlier with the wood bars has adjusters similar to those you posted Ken.

Here's a shot albeit from a different angle.


----------

